# First time Fattie smoke this weekend!



## fivealive (May 4, 2012)

After such great success smoking all last weekend, of course I have to smoke something this weekend.  So i'm browsing through the forums and come upon fatties.  Hmm, what are fatties?  I spent the last half hour reading through those contest threads, and holy smokes that stuff looks amazing.  I do have a few questions tho.

1.  Typically how much meat should the outside of my fatty have and of what thickness?  From what I saw I figured each fatty should contain between 1 and 2 pounds of meat, with outer walls being around 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch thick.  I also noted that even when using ground turkey or chicken, lots of people mixed 1/3 pound of pork in.  I assume to hold it together with some fat? 

2.  Once the fatties are rolled up and wrapped up in plastic, I saw some people mention they froze it over night, or put it in the fridge over night.  I would plan on putting my fatties together saturday night, and putting them in the fridge until sunday.  Is that the way to go?  What's the minimum time suggested to place in the fridge?  I also noticed that some people put the bacon on before the plastic wrap, and some put it on right before the smoke, does it really matter or is it just personal preference?

3.  About how long does it take to cook?  Obviously it is dependent upon weight and ingredients, but am I looking at something relatively quick (2-3 hours) or long (8-10 hours)?  Internal temp should be 165ish correct?

I plan on making two fatties.  A hawaiian style one with all pork sausage, ham, provolone, pineapple, teriyaki, and maybe some mango as well as a Buffalo Chicken one with ground chicken / pork sausage, bleu cheese, carrots, buffalo sauce, and maybe some thinly sliced chicken breast.

Thanks for any help/suggestions/comments you can give!


----------



## big sexy (May 4, 2012)

1 - 2lbs is good.  Use a gallon freezer bag to roll it out flat.  Throw that in the freezer, or in the fridge.  If the freezer about an hour will firm it up, you don't want it to be rock solid.  Cut along the seems, add your filling, then roll it up.  Some guys then twist it in plastic wrap like a tootie roll to get the ends nice and closed up.  Then wrap in your bacon weave.


----------



## big sexy (May 4, 2012)

Of course you remove the plastic wrap before the bacon weave.  the wrap is just to give it a nice shape.


----------



## fivealive (May 5, 2012)

Ok gotcha, thanks for the help big.  This won't be happening until tomorrow.  I'll probably smoke another chicken tomorrow as well, I'll definitely have to put up some Qview


----------



## fivealive (May 6, 2012)

Todays the fatty day!  Heres some premature qview:

The Ingredients (Missing Franks Red Hot and a whole chicken which is currently brining that will be smoked before hand, cause that's going in the buffalo fatty too):








Sausage Ziplocked







Chicken cut with sausage ziplocked:







I found the ziplocks to stick unfavorably to the meat, so next time I will grease the insides of em up.

And finally here's the chicken rubbed down about to hit the smoker! 







I'll have more qview in about 3 hours when the chicken is done and the fatties are rolled and prepped.  Thanks for lookin!


----------



## africanmeat (May 6, 2012)

you got my Attention


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2012)

Looks like you are off to a great start -


----------



## whiskeyfoot (May 6, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day ahead!! Keep it rollin'!


----------



## fivealive (May 6, 2012)

Ok new update.  The chicken is done.  I also ended up smoking some ham and pineapple in some teriyaki sauce which is going in the hawaiian fatty.  I experimented a bit with the ham to see if I could be creative, but it just looked silly.  Tastes great tho!  Pictures didn't come out that great, guess I need to invest in a new camera, but here they are anyways!

Here's the chicken done:







Heres the teriyaki ham and pineapple:







Heres the hawaiian fatty (i put provolone cheese and little bit of shredded cheddar in there too, but didn't get a picture of it)







Heres the buffalo chicken Fatty.  I took the breast meat from the smoked chicken, and while it was still warm, mixed in some bleu cheese and franks red, and pretty much smushed it together into a paste.  Placed that in the middle, surrounded by matchstick carrots and topped with more franks red:







Here they are both rolled up and going into the fridge while I make a bacon weave for the hawaiian guy, then to the smoker in about an hour!


----------



## fivealive (May 6, 2012)

And wrapped!


----------



## fivealive (May 6, 2012)

Well I didnt get pictures of them getting cut into, they got put away before I could (thanks mrs. fivealive!)  but they were amazing.  The buffalo chicken one was really really good.  The hawaiian one was also very good, but I would love to use some ground Ham for the outside.  Also, with the buffalo chicken one, I would definitely measure out the bacon weave to the proper dimensions because where the bacon overlapped, it was a little bit chewier than I would prefer.

The flavor was great on the middle of both.  They both came out really well with a nice 3/4 - 1 inch thickness sidewall around the innards.  The only thing I would make changes to is the meat contents of the outer wall and to ensure the bacon didn't overlap.

I'll be reheating them for dinner tomorrow, so I'll make sure to get a picture of the innards as well.

For now, here's the outside (pardon my blurry camera):


----------

